# Bedienpanel im Aussenbereich



## PeBi (3 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
Wir haben vor an einer weitverzweigten Anlage anstatt vieler einzelner Vor-Ort-Bedienstellen für Reparatureinsätze ein Bedienpanel das ensprechend variabel eingerichtet werden kann zu benutzen.
Da der Grossteil der Anlage sich im Freien befindet (aber überdacht) suchen wir ein Bedienpanel das für einen solchen Einsatz geeignet wäre.
Die Verbindung zur SPS soll über Ethernet und Simatic S7-Protokoll erfolgen.
Die Spannungsversorgung wäre 24V DC.

Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Geräten?


----------



## TommyG (5 Mai 2007)

Panel nein, Funkfernsteuerung ja,

dierekt über siemens, out of the box...

Wäre das auch ne Lösung?

Greetz


----------



## HDD (5 Mai 2007)

Hi,
wir haben mehrere Panels in unbeheizten Hallen im einsatz keine Probleme!

HDD


----------



## Maxl (6 Mai 2007)

Grundsätzlich sollte das mit allen am Markt erhältlichen Panels möglich sein. Diese haben i.d.R. an der Frontplatte Schutzart IP65, was unter einem Vordach ausreichen sollte (vorausgesetzt, das Pult, wo das Panel verbaut ist, ist auch IP65 gebaut)

Das einzige Problem könnte die Temperatur sein. Die meisten Hersteller (hab jetzt nur bei Pro-face und B&R nachgesehen) geben Betriebstemperaturen von 0-50°C und Lagertemperaturen von -20 - 60°C an. Bei Siemens wirds nicht anders sein.

mfg
maxl


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Mai 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem könnte die Temperatur sein. Die meisten Hersteller (hab jetzt nur bei Pro-face und B&R nachgesehen) geben Betriebstemperaturen von 0-50°C und Lagertemperaturen von -20 - 60°C an. Bei Siemens wirds nicht anders sein.


 
Dafür gibt es aber nette kleine Pultheizungen. Haben wir schon das ein oder andere Mal realisiert.


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Mai 2007)

0-60 Grad und IP65:

http://www.eaton.com/ecm/idcplg?IdcService=GET_FILE&dID=93123

Der OPC Server sollte auch Siemens können.


----------



## trinitaucher (8 Mai 2007)

Also 0..55°C und IP65 sind in den allermeisten Fällen die Standard-Umgebungsbedingungen. Wenn die Geräte rund um die Uhr in Betriebs sind, heizen die sich bei < 0°C von selbst und im Sommer dürften die Temperaturen durch die Überdachung auch kein Problem sein.

z.B. solche von Beckhoff:
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/ipc/conpan.htm

Die Anschaltung an die S7 sollte mit offenen Standards (zB OPC) auch kein Problem sein (wie bereits erwähnt).


----------



## first_automation (31 Juli 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es aber nette kleine Pultheizungen. Haben wir schon das ein oder andere Mal realisiert.


 
Hallo Lipperlandstern,
ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.
Wir haben ein Standpult (1000x960x400) und ein TP177 von Siemens im Einsatz. Der Kunde frägt nun Temp. bis zu -10°C an. Ich habe ein bißchen Bedenken bei der Ausführung. 
Was für Heizungen habt ihr denn eingesetzt und wo habt ihr sie platziert (direkt beim Panel oder komplett für den Schaltschrank)?
Habt ihr noch zusätzl. Abdeckungen für das Panel verwendet?

mfg 
first_automation


----------



## knabi (31 Juli 2007)

Für ein größeres Pult würde ich eine Heizung mit Ventilator nehmen und die am Boden des Schrankes platzieren (siehe Anhang, gibt's natürlich auch von anderen Herstellern), der Venti wälzt die warme Luft schön durch den ganzen Schrank.
Wichtig ist im Außenbereich außer der Innentemperatur des Schaltschranks aber auch die Luftfeuchtigkeit. Bei so empfindlichen Einbauten wie einem Panel deshalb außer dem obligatorischen Temperaturregler unbedingt auch einen Hygrostaten einbauen - nichts ist schlimmer als ein plötzlicher Temperatursprung von -10 auf +10°C im Winter, da läuft das Wasser buchstäblich in Strömen aus dem Schrank....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Ide (6 August 2007)

first_automation schrieb:


> Hallo Lipperlandstern,
> ...TP177 von Siemens im Einsatz. Der Kunde frägt nun Temp. bis zu -10°C an..?
> 
> mfg
> first_automation



Hallo,
ich habe mal Versuchweise ein TP177  24 Stunden bei -30Grad in unsren Laborschrank gesteckt. Im Pult waren es nach wenigen Stunden, trotz Heizung auch -29Grad. Das Gerät arbeitete einwandfrei. Das einziege was dann eingestellt werden muss ist der Kontrast. Aber bei -10 ist das denke ich noch nicht so tragisch.


----------



## IBFS (6 August 2007)

Ide schrieb:


> Hallo,
> trotz Heizung auch -29Grad. Das Gerät arbeitete einwandfrei.


 
...wenn das SIEMENS wüßte. Allerdings ist auch die Länge der Einwirkzeit der Feuchte und Kälte ein Kriterium


----------



## Ide (15 Oktober 2007)

Hat jemand mal noch was neues in dieser Sache endeckt? Evtl. gibt es ja schon was schönes neues?


----------



## Chris85 (31 Oktober 2007)

Es gibt da Bedienterminals und Panels von STAHL.
Diese sind fast durchgängig von -10 C° bis 50 C° (und höher) erhältlich. Da diese jedoch für den Ex-Bereich sind könnten die bisschen teuerer werden.


----------



## Andre1977 (18 August 2021)

Meine Erfahrung mit dem TP1200 Comfort:
Ich habe dieses Panel im Aussenbereich im Schaltschrank 600x600x300 mit Heizung + Membrane verbaut.
Nach dem ersten Winter war ich im Frühjahr wieder bei der Analge.
Mir ist aufgefallen:
1. Schaltschrank sah von innen wie neu und Trocken aus (kein Rost oder andere Hinweise auf feuchtigkeit gefunden)
2. Zur Mittagszeit ist die Sonneneinstrahlung ein Probelm, weil man auf dem Panel kaum was erkennt.

Und jetzt zum Spätsommer hat sich das Panel verabschiedet.
- Der Touch hat nicht mehr reagiert
- Über Tia konnte ich das Panel auch nit mehr richtigbearbeiten.
Übertragung klappte nur nach mehren versuchen.
Sicherung oder auf Werkseinstellung hat nicht funktioniert.
- Über Smart Client konnte man das Panel bedienen.
Das Panel hat dann auch die aktuellen Bilder angezeigt.

Ich sehe das Problem mit der Sonneneinstrahlung:
1. Man erkennt nichts mehr.
2. Das Pannel heizt sich durch die Sonne auf. 

Gibt es inzwischen ein Panel für den Aussenbereich, wo man auch bei Sonneneinstrahlung noch was erkennt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 August 2021)

Andre1977 schrieb:


> Gibt es inzwischen ein Panel für den Aussenbereich, wo man auch bei Sonneneinstrahlung noch was erkennt?


https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Products/10284713

Das normale Comfort Panel ist auch nicht für den Außenbereich geeignet. Dafür gibt es Outdoor Varianten die die Hintergrundbeleuchtung
automatisch regeln oder bei extremen Bedingungen die Siplus Varianten. Wobei man bei denen bei Sonneneinstrahlung auch nichts sieht.

https://new.siemens.com/de/de/produ...forderungen/siplus-extreme/siplus-panels.html


----------



## Andre1977 (18 August 2021)

Die Siplus-Panel,
bei der Projektierung bin ich auch darüber gestollpert. Wurd aus Preis gründen nicht genommen.
Leider kann ich zum Pannel im Aussenbereich keine Argumente liefern, weil da mir die Erfahrung fehlt.

Ich habe mir ein Siplus-Panel (6AG1124-0GC01-4AX0) angesehen.

Das TP1200 Comfort hat nach aussen IP65 bei richteige Montage.
Nach innen erfülle ich die IP65 durch den Schaltschrank.
Vor Frost schütze ich das Pannel mit einer Heizung und Thermostaten auf 10°C eingestellt.

Wenn ich jetzt beide Panels vergleiche habe ich zwei schwierigkeiten:
1. Man erkennt nichts bei Sonneneinstrahlung.
2. Bei Sonnen einstrahlung erwärmt sich das Pannel:
    Wenn ich schon im Sommer eine aussentemperatur von 30°C habe und
    die Panels nur max. 40°C. Dann komme ich doch locker über 50°C.

Also muss man doch diereckte Sonneneinstrahlung meiden?

Beim Siplus-Pannel ist mir aufgefallen,
das es nicht Staub empfindlich sein soll.

Allgemein gefragt:
Ist Staub ein Problem, bei Panels?
Wenn zu viel drauf ist, dann abwichen und weiter gehts. Würde ich jetzt denken.
Weil mit Stub hatte ich nochkeine Problemme (im Innenbereich) mit einem TP1200 Comfort.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 August 2021)

Andre1977 schrieb:


> Ist Staub ein Problem, bei Panels?


Kommt halt vor allem darauf an was für ein Staub


Andre1977 schrieb:


> Wurd aus Preis gründen nicht genommen.


Und nun ist euer Panel defekt


Andre1977 schrieb:


> Wenn zu viel drauf ist, dann abwichen und weiter gehts.


Da geht es um Staub im Gerät, also welcher eindringt.


Für dich wäre wohl die Outdoor Variante die Lösung
1. Temperaturbereich bis -30 statt 0 ( ja, du hast eine Heizung aber die Front wird trotzdem kalt bzw. wenn eure Anlage abgeschaltet wird, Stromausfall... )

2. Front hat IP66 statt IP65

3. Display lässt sich bei Sonneneinstrahlung noch ablesen und regelt vor allem automatisch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nach

+ Vorgabe der Standard Comfort Panel: Keine Inbetriebnahme im betauten Zustand.


----------



## Andre1977 (18 August 2021)

Staub:
In diesem Fall ist es Chemie-Staub.
Im Innenbereich habe ich sehr hohe Staubbelastung (aber kein EX) und auch das TP1200 Comfort mit Schutzfolie monitert.
Im Aussenbereich ist die Staubelastung kaum vorhanden.

Danke DeltaMikeAir für deine Antwort.


----------

